# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker Client 1.00.0717 ( Huawei E1732 and E1550 Idea India automatic lock )

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker Client 1.00.0717    Huawei E1732 and E1550 Idea India automatic lock
to first sim inserted bug fixed. 
Official Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hichamaroc

شكرا لك أخي و بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed42112

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبيعمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## bouyhy

Found modem         : E3372
Model               : Huawei E3372h
IMEI                : *************
Serial NR.          : G4PDW15C0******
Firmware            : 22.315.01.00.00
Compile date / time : Nov 27 2015 19:17:22
Hardware ver.       : CL2E3372HM
Dashboard version   : WEBUI_17.100.13.01.03_HILINK
Web UI version      : WEBUI_17.100.13.01.03_HILINK
SIM Lock status     : unlocked
Wrong codes entered : 0 (unlock attempts left : 10)

----------


## el_mestar

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## rezkiadsk

شكرا لك أخي و بارك الله فيك

----------


## baa10000

السلا عليكم
هل يعمل بدون دفع على Ls100 LONSAI  و شكرا

----------


## realy

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------

